# My first attempt at a homemade body



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well after seeing Slotto's thread I am encouraged enough to attempt a sheet styrene body.

My basis for design is from a friend that recently passed away. He built in his garage from scratch a 1919 C cab hot rod. He bent the frame from square stock and made a full size pattern of the Monogram Paddy Wagon. He was a incredible craftsman and built many cars with his brother for their customers.

This particular car he built for himself to be the best hot rod he ever made. As you can tell I admired him and wanted to pay tribute to him as he raced slot cars with me.

So here is my first attempt. As I built it I made many mistakes and maybe after about 9 more I'll get one right.



















I left the sheet styrene large to help hold the shape during attachment to the frame.









The thin roof warped when too much glue was used to hold it in position.









So I layered a thicker sheet directly over the thin layer


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Heck of a great start Goose! Don't give up!! It'll all come together... betcha! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Coooooooool!!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great curves you somehow teased outta that styrene!! Nice!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:You are doing real great & I can't wait to see the result !!!:thumbsup:
Save the Patterns for us if you can !!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Now for a coat of sandable primer 









I added some filler and sanded that off. 









A few more hours of sanding and priming, then a coat of gloss red.









The only pattern I made was of the side profile. From there I just held it up to a tjet chassis for the width.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

With the open cab I needed to add a steering wheel. Yes that huge thing with paint on the tip is a toothpick.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: THis is already kicking butt !!


Neal :dude:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

C Cab looking good ! 

Gonzo


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Incredible work! The attention to the details is coming out so early this will be one fantastic creation!:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Go, go, go!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well how about a test fit on the chassis??










There is still much work to do but it's coming along quite well.









Now we make the roof black.


















The paint jig.









Oh no bleed thru. Next time strip and prime.









Now primed and read for black.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Very COOL build...*

CTSV OWNER,

These are some great pictures of a Super Cool C-Cab build up!

You are realy digging into this and the steering wheel is a great detail piece also.

Saw some pictures on another thread of your friends red C-Cab he built and it Rocks!

A light flat black first coat may help on that top next time. Lookin' good! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...you are doing a bang up job man...zilla


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is the actual car
















As you can see I have the body way to long. I'll fix that on the next one.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool body build CT!!! RM


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well after the roof trouble I had more work to do.










Now to sand and clean









New roof installed









Lookin pretty good









This was my pattern the 1/25 scale version









Still a few more small details


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey there CTSV owner,
That has come along way since I was there at the beginning. Looks like #1 is coming out great.:thumbsup: By the time you hit #9, you may have an order list to fill. Keep up the awesome work and cyabye for now.:wave:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

This is a cool build!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Inspiring build!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pretty nice replication of an old favorite C-Cab. Inspiring me to maybe try one of the other popular customs of similar design from that modeling era.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm liking it!!! Nice job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW that is way cool. Really shaping up as you move it along. Nice to see you here, Goose. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

*Wow*

GREAT JOB! I love it. keep 'em comin'


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

CTSV OWNER said:


> _2926.jpg[/IMG]


P.S. Great way to stop phone solicitation!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Innovative build, Nice Job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

CTSV OWNER said:


> Here is the actual car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good with the original car with the pickup and the old car in the backround and your build with the truck and car the same way.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotbob (Dec 5, 2007)

What a great job,you got talent kid.Got to come run it on my track.Bob


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

slotbob said:


> What a great job,you got talent kid.Got to come run it on my track.Bob


Hey Bob, 
good to see you join us. Figure out when race night is and SuperCoupe and I'll be there. Were a friendly bunch here with lots of info and very helpful.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey CTSV OWNER,
What is the latest update on that cool looking C-cab? Thanks. Tom


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pure sweetness! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Any progress? Can't wait to see how this comes out!!!


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm calling the #1 red C Cab done. 

Moving along to #2
a little shorter and lower.









This time I looked closer at the model and the length of the roof.









Ready for primer









Now I see what I need to sand away









A blue hue on #2









The Cowl in the rough, as you can see I added the white vinyl roof and played with the sharpie for a window.









Cowl taking shape









The more I make the more I learn


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Not happy with this style grille but it's just a step towards the next build.









I sharpied the rear doors and windows









As you can see I pretty much finished this one before I posted any pictures. Next I make the Tijuana Taxi


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Each one gets a little easier!  Neat bodies!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Developing nicely. Can't wait to see the Taxi!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*"C" cab lover...*

Number 1 and number 2 both look great!

I love to show up on HT to see others messing around with slots also...Kewl Beans CTSV OWNER...

Bob...will be back to see your Taxi build up...zilla


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Sweeeeet!! That paint really make 'em pop! They don't look scratch built with the cool curves. Great work! Real nice!!!


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I was able to print out the directions









Cut out the shapes









I glued the front and back ends to the inside edges.









Wowa interference on the play









looking from above









Now thats much better









I like how this cowl turned out and it was easier than the one I made









I even have the correct engine headers and radiator with tank setup for this. I use the dremel about 90% of the time and the exacto less than 10% so my windows and doors are kind of rough.









Now thats 8 pictures time to go prime and wait for the New Years ball to drop.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like another COOL RIDE is about to hit the streets. With a little ppphhhsssssstttt here,and a little ppphhhssssssttt there.Way to go.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Moving right along we have the Tijuana Taxi in primer









I did not feel the need to sand the body as the gaps were great.









This one is going to be a vibrant color so I squirted a coat of white for the base









I guess I will have to get a good set of files to clean up the lines around the windows and doors. The are quite rough.









This build went very fast as I did not use one drop of filler. I was able to over build the body then file off the overlap and come out with some clean lines. Even made a luggage shelf on the back









Ready for the topcoat


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

A splash of color









A sharpie and vinyl tape for the roof









A bit of insurance to the roof incase of gaps









Ahhh almost done









I'm likin it yea I know the engine is up on blocks









#3 in the series









Well I'm liknin the colors.









Still wanting to add a roof rack


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Amazing job Goose!!!! You're slotto's first A+ student!!! :lol:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome job!! Wish I had time to do customs again..


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

*Wow*

Awesome Job! I like the shelf out back. That's something that I didn't include on mine. Here's what I did...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The Pics of your build ups!! Thanks for taking the extra time...*

Now there are three! HEY TAXI....love the orange, backed up with white.

Hey Slotto your Taxi is Ready to tear up the roads too.

This styrene plastic building you guys are doing is neat stuff!

Bob...styrene plastic all the way...zilla


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well with #3 just needing a few minor things, we move to #4

How about a pickup? A quick little drawing and were on our way.









Well the cut out shape is not quite like the drawing.









We all see where this is taking me right?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Does it have something to do with RED and an engine in the bed?


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Super Coupe said:


> Does it have something to do with RED and an engine in the bed?


It might Rabbit it might. Why don't you stop over on Sunday morning and find out. Oh and Happy Birthday Super Coupe.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Alrighty then. I will be there sometime in the a.m.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ooooh a Classic!!!!!

Hope that low tube up front doesn't cause any pick-up shoe problems.

Bob...Wheely Kewl...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Frickin Awesome!! can't wait to see it done. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow:freak:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great scratch building with styrene & great idea with the detailed plans. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't wait to see it when it's done. I did this too early along with the accompanying A100 van but they are out of scale and I gave them to a buddy. I do have a picture of it if you wanna see.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm calling #3 done so here are the Three Amigos









And #4 is taking shape needs some major help on the roof









#5 is on the drawing board


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Cut out the shape of #5 while waiting for the putty to dry on #4









Oh heck lets keep working on #5









Hmmmm


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

HEY! What the heck is that? An Anteater or something. I'm sure it will look as cool as the other three when it is finido. Keep up the cool builds. Tom


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Oooo Ant Eater I like that









I like this view









Roof view









I'm working on this and BANG my next idea pops into my head, but thats where it stays for now.









Hey help me out gang what color works well with blue?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm thinking Gold metal flake.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Good Times, Good Builds.....Sweeeeet Moma of Styrene!!

Bob......zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

ctsvowner said:


>


We'er talking major downforce here!!! RM


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Radical! I love it.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET! can't wait to see it done! Flame paint job?? 

Wes


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

WesJY said:


> SWEET! can't wait to see it done! Flame paint job??
> 
> Wes


Wes only if a flame job can come out of a spray bomb. I gotta figure out how to do a divorced front axle. Anyone got pictures for ideas?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's an Idea. What if the sides of the body,(down by the rocker panel) was to extend out to whatever length you preferred, then you drill a hole through the styrene and stick the axle through there? Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm sure there's a couple of ways to do it. Here's an easy one I've used. Make you a small plate that will fit inside the chassis, with an extension for an axle tube. Add a little JB or glue, paint as necessary. Bolt it to the chassis through your screw post hole or screw post if you have one. Notch out for your shoe pickups. Tom's idea would work too, just add a tube for the axle and strength. Hope this helps.....RM


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

this helps a bunch! what a simple concept. this is great!:thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Amen to that brother. What a great solution. Thanks so much for posting these pictures.

Come On Slotto Lets go make something of it.

Here is my first candidate


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Form of ? Shape of? It's stuff like this that makes you go Woaaaaaaaaaaaaah!*

Yeah Hilltop...thank you, thank you for sharing your front end extension pics!

There is a short bus build that has been driving me nuts & this idea of yours is just the ticket to solve my on going problem...I hope:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Styrene twin powers Activate...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Randy - now thanks for a great idea! will use that way on tyco chassis!!

Wes


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I did not have any round tube so I used what I had handy. Like I said my paint job is lacking but if you squint your eyes and move to the other side of the room the runs might look like flames.

First with a assortment of engines. You actually can see the reflection of the engines in the paint









I know I need to make a cowl


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like I thought, COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow thats cool looking!!!


And Randy, thanks for another awsome tip I am going to absolutly use!!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Thats so cool!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks just like an Ed Roth production car. You have a great mind of Creativity in all your builds. 

Bob...let the fun times roll...zilla


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Super cool and creative. I'm diggin' what you're throwin' down!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Are you channelling Ed "Big Daddy" Roth or what !?!?
That is incredible work !! I am now tempted to make use of my sheet styrene myself !!! With my other junk pieces & "bits' I may do one myself !! I get the feeling that a Hobbytalk-wide "Build off " is not far behind us !!

KEEP THEM COMING !!!! 


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Funky styrene work there Goose!! I sense a styrene build-a-thon coming myself!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

CTSV OWNER said:


> Well I did not have any round tube so I used what I had handy. Like I said my paint job is lacking but if you squint your eyes and move to the other side of the room the runs might look like flames.
> 
> First with a assortment of engines. You actually can see the reflection of the engines in the paint
> 
> ...


Hey there. How did this turn out? Tom :wave:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

It's getting closer. Just working on the cowl.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks great!!!! I likey:thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking GOOD!!! Tom


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great one off build...*

You have quite then engine stockpile...Kewl! Parts to build cars. What a concept. go, go, go!!

Bob...love the way your creation turned out...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

YEAH!!! GO GO GO !! LOOKING AWESOME! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking sweet!!! Now that paint job is glowing!!!! Just needed a little more light!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

WoW Goose! I am not a fan of the sand van but I find your vans strangely attractive. I like the pics of the process as it unfolds. I will have to join the styrene club soon.

Looks like a perfect application for the Frankenchassis MKV










Tons of space for an interior and engine. With the drastic change in weight distribution I am hoping it will be a mad wheelie machine.

What is the gold/blue van going to be named? It deserves one.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I had the pleasure of seeing CTSV's customs in person today and let me say this, pictures do him hooooo justice. These are truly awsome creations!!!!


Way to go Dave and thanks for the piece of bare metal foil. I will be experimenting with it later!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I figured with the long side it needed a wake up call. So I went to a friends trophy shop and she helped me use her $50,000 computer guided laser engraver/cutter.










Skull and crossbones anyone?









Laser cut sheet styrene just have to lightly bend the sheets to pop out the pieces. Some require slight exacto cuttiing









This is definitly $50,000 worth of cheating. She asked if there is a market to sell the pre-etched sheets.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Once you spend a couple hours designing what you want to make. Resize it, position it correct for the depth, adjust the laser strength, adjust the table height, reposition the body for the correct height and how far to the left, right, up and down, Press a few more buttons and we are ready to destroy slot car bodys. And yes this is fully painted foiled and clear coated with Future. 

It puts out a little smoke show so I can officially say my slot cars and now smokin hot. LOL

*CLICK ON THE PICTURE*




I know I have not finished the truck #4 yet but were almost done with #5 at the laser shop.

So next we need #6.... Note only the cross was laser cut I did the body with my sizzers and dremill








On the left is a picture I resized and cut out. Then I placed that on the styrene and traced out the bodylines


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's some high dollar fab work!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No kidding!!!! The $50,000 slot car!!! :lol: Looking good!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Another thing to buy if I win the Lottery...Laser cutter!!!! Whoaaaah baby Sweeeet!!!*



CTSV OWNER said:


> Once you spend a couple hours designing what you want to make. Resize it, position it correct for the depth, adjust the laser strength, adjust the table height, reposition the body for the correct height and how far to the left, right, up and down, Press a few more buttons and we are ready to destroy slot car bodys. And yes this is fully painted foiled and clear coated with Future.
> 
> It puts out a little smoke show so I can officially say my slot cars and now smokin hot. LOL
> 
> ...


Oooooooooooooh man the Skull and bones cut out vidieo was wicked cool and that Iron Cross..................Oh you lucky dog!

I have tried to trace and cut out an Iron Cross from clear sheet plastic and it didn't work worth a dang....Kewl Stuff!!

Bob...be nice to your friend...zilla


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm jealous bro. that is awesome -even if it's cheating.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dave that is some impressive stuff. Like I said I had the chance to see these in person and WOW!!!! You said you were going to do the laser thing but I didn't know you meant that day!!!!!!


Really cool stuff.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow!! Laser cut slot car bodies & plans with computer guidance, just Amazing. The future is here! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome! Can't wait to see it done. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I had to clean up from the laser cutter a bit. Then the white styrene was showing so I painted the Skull from behind. As you can see it's pretty darn cool.









The paint is drying on the cowl but I'm just too excited to not share the pics I have.


Maybe name this one "The Reapers Ride"


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Pretty neat Goose. I keep thinking about the Little Red Wagon sketch. If you use the same curve from the back of the cab on the tailgate and extend it past the bed top and widen it you could add a spoiler between the wings. Round the front a little and call it a Deora III. 

Any idea what temperature styrene melts?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

CTSV OWNER said:


> Well I had to clean up from the laser cutter a bit. Then the white styrene was showing so I painted the Skull from behind. As you can see it's pretty darn cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about that. There is a user on HT that is named REAPER. How about, "SOUL SHAKER"


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool CTVS! This has been an interesting build. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

COOL REAPER OR WHATEVER THE NAME IS! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been busy working on a few short C Cabs for a IROC style race. I want to have several of these ready for Feb 8 at a friends house.










Different window treatments should be the distinguishing features


















Snuck a Tijuana Taxi in the mix









And building more. But dang you resin casters have my attention


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Slick bunch Goose!!! Between you and slotto, you're gonna drive the price of styrene through the roof! :tongue: :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Stay focused on whats at hand. Keep up the cool builds and casting can always come later.

50 thousand dollar laser machine....remember??


Some unbelievable stuff you have going on there ctsv:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Iron Crosses Rule...*



CTSV OWNER said:


> I've been busy working on a few short C Cabs for a IROC style race. I want to have several of these ready for Feb 8 at a friends house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CTSV,

oOoOoOoOoOoOooOh man that Iron Cross one is Sweet! 

Picked up some of that Pro Weld stuff the other day so, as the casters get your attention it works the other way around with you styrene builders putting out these incredible from flat stock scratch builds. 

Bob...just love these little things called slot cars...zilla


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

CTSV OWNER said:


>


I love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like I'm going into the Ice Cream truck business.

7 out of ten trucks are in line, and three more in the works.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I thought these were all pancake chassis?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Everything goes back to Kevin Bacon...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> I thought these were all pancake chassis?


You are Waffle funny NTx...:lol:

Naw Pancake chassis need 2 eggs, a scoop of butter and a slice of bacon (not Kevin Bacon).

Bob...keep on Truckin'...zilla


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

And then there were ten.










Need to get them over to the $50,000 laser window maker


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now you need an icecream plant!!! Cool work with the C's...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

CTSV OWNER said:


> And then there were ten.
> 
> Need to get them over to the $50,000 laser window maker


Make 2 more and you have a clock...nice bunch of C-Cabs!

Bob...WOW! you are a busy guy...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

There not in a circle for some kind of VooDoo ritual or something are they? Looks like a great bunch of C's there. Way to go. Tom


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

CTSV OWNER said:


> And then there were ten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slot Hedge.. now we need Joez to dance around them naked..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am awestruck. nice work.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Slot Hedge...Coach you are cracking me up man...hahahaha*



coach61 said:


> Slot Hedge.. now we need Joez to dance around them naked..


Buahahahhaahhahahahahahahaahha....:lol:

Bob...he would to  Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Buahahahhaahhahahahahahahaahha....:lol:
> 
> Bob...he would to  Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...zilla


LOL!!! :lol: BTW where is joez??? havent seen him in a while.

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dude, really cool.

Can I be the first to ask you I can get one of these freakz???

BTW you should name your whole series T-Freakz.:thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Joe I'm willing to build some for trade. Wahddayagot?


Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

CTSV OWNER said:


> Joe I'm willing to build some for trade. Wahddayagot?
> 
> 
> Dave



Cool. Nothing as cool as what you build bud. But I do have a lot of stuff


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

What's the latest update on these little rides? >Tom<
:wave:


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

And now there are 12

A quick splash of red some sharpie details and double sided tape. Now all we need is some freakin ******.











That grey one haas since been painted red









YES THAT SMALL SHOP IN THE BACKGROUND IS WHERE THEY ARE MADE


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Henry Ford would be proud!! Quite the assembly line!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

They look awesome lined up like that and painted red!! Sweet!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That is one busy little shop, must be a drive thru...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*fun, fun, fun..................look at all that fun!!!*

Red never lookes so good! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Need to start calling you C-Cabowner now. lol

Bob...Gentlemen (ctsv) START YOUR ENGINES...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Ahhhhh,there's those little Red Devils. All look great, c ya soon. 
>Tom>


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Kudos*

Ahhhhh!

The class photo....very cool. Most enjoyable to watch your production take on a life of it's own. Way to stick with it!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*That is pretty kool...*

Wow, those cars are kool..
And a 50k machine to etch them.. better yet..
I am going to start looking on Ebay for one of those machines....
Or maybe Harbor Freight for $39.95?
Didn't think so...

Scott


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

They look so cool all lined up like that! Awesome job brother!


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

It may be a small shop but we pack them in tight.








Man it's cold outside and the vinyl roofs are just not laying down unless the roof panel is room temp.









I had to pull some C Cabs outside for elbow room


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Can those guys lift those scissors and tape? lol. They are coming along nicely. Way to go. >Tom<


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

The little shop that could & produce a very impressive Hot Rod assembly line! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Super Coupe said:


> Can those guys lift those scissors and tape? lol. They are coming along nicely. Way to go. >Tom<



Nevermind the scissors, I can't imagine the size of the rails those guys are doing to keep up with the production!! Look at the size of that razor!!!lol


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Nevermind the scissors, I can't imagine the size of the rails those guys are doing to keep up with the production!! Look at the size of that razor!!!lol


I think I know the secret. Dave has a couple cats, and at night ,the guys must get into the catnip and kicks them into hyperdrive and they can do anything.Maybe I need to find some catnip to get myself going. 
>Tom<


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is another version of a C-Cab:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_848wt_1165

Marty


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm the listing has been removed... but they left the magnets there... I would say it was some Aurora product! :tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Vinyl tops...:thumbsup:

Bb...Cool topping idea CTSV...zilla


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Vinyl tops rear doors and still no engines.


















Next will be a C Cab truck, Stuck in a rut but like one of our HT member says make it a good rut.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to say that!! :lol: It was an old Will Rogers saying. :Choose your rut wisely, you'll be stuck in it for a long time"... I done found me a new one to think about... ""Even if you're on the right track, you'll get run over if you just sit there." LOL Great looking line up!! I hope you guys are able to tell which car is whose when you're running them!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine would be the one upside down in the infield somewhere.
>Tom<


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice herd of Radio Flyers CT. Now to motor'em up... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Well Tuesday 2-8-2011 was the date for our local tribute run. I was able to build 14 of the 1919 C Cab's to honor my friend Gary Staples.









We had a little fun run aound in the typical foolery fashion that was typical Gary 
click on picture to watch the video



Gary it was great knowing you may you rest in peace.


Dave


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Clever builds and a great tribute to your friend!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

kiwidave said:


> Clever builds and a great tribute to your friend!


I agree with him. 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No doubt Gary was smiling looking over someone's shoulder at all tham C cabs cruising around!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

So cool to see several of your cars tearing around the track at once! And what a fine and fitting tribute to your friend. Very cool.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

ctsvowner,

The Gary Staples tribute run is a very nice way to Honor & remember your bud! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Yeah that video is great! :roll: Lots of little red C-Cabs :roll: running around the track :roll: and everyone having fun. :roll:

BZ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dave your a true friend in every sense of the word. It has been a pleasure meeting and hanging.

And let me make everyone a little mad here..............................








































































































































I have one now!!!!!!:hat:

ANd I have a few engines to choose from!!:freak:

Thanks Dave and I sooo owe you one bud.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You're a lucky man Joe!!! Those C cabs came out awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Go Joe Go...JL POWERED!

Drive it hard and often Dude!:thumbsup:

Bob...cool beans...zilla


----------

